# Storing Flour



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I know I asked this question and it was answered.
Can someone point me to that thread, I news the info 
Thank you fiat all your help


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Go to the bottom of this page to find a link.


----------

